
Hyper-G Organizes the Web (1995) - pmlnr
https://much.isds.tugraz.at/projects/hyper-g/9.htm/
======
rurban
Hyper-G was no protocol, it was a better web/www. The protocol was called HTP
(Hyper Text Protocol) as far as I remember. It promised link consistency, rich
clients (Amadeus was the windows browser/editor, even with VR interfaces), and
support for immediate search.

But www/httpd won because it was free and it demanded no session storage on
the server, only in the client. Their protocol was session-free, which enabled
scaling httpd to millions. Hyper-G was better, but didn't scale that well, and
the javascript rewrite was a failure.

I had to write my first webpages in Hyper-G but then eventually jumped ship
and we installed our own competing linux webserver on the TU-Graz, which soon
overtook the official ones in traffic and usability.

